

No Whitespace - bbcbasic
http://begriffs.com/posts/2011-07-07-no-whitespace.html

======
edne
> We should move through source files not by line but by block

Have you ever written in a lisp with the paredit plugin? (for Emacs or Vim)

------
tonyjstark
What about python, whitespace is significant there

